# Roof Certification Form



## jamesfl (Sep 4, 2007)

In my state of Florida, the insurance companies are requiring a licensed roofer 
to provide vague details such as roof life expectancy and condition of roof. We get paid to do these. All policy renewals require this form. 

My question is: Can anyone recommend a rider or some type of language to limit our liability on this type all work? If the roof fails prior to our projection, am I liable?

Note to all Florida roofing contractors, citizens is requiring this as of 12-1-08, We are doing several a day at $100 a pop. This is thru ONE agent. If you solicit ins. offices, you may get a lot more than just a few. Makes for a nice end of the year bonus.


Thank you


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Contact the MRCA as they have roof inspection forms but might not give them to you if you aren't a member. 

Only $100? $250 for a one page written summary, $450 with photos. I'll even do IR scans and CAD drawings for additional fees.


----------



## jamesfl (Sep 4, 2007)

We live in a small town, Max drive time is 15 minutes, two pictures submitted, one page form fill in the blanks. So $100 seems fair to me, unless the house was above average in size.


James Fl


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

If you could 10 day that would be ok money at $100 a pop. Easy work.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Make sure that your "Opinion" does not make you liable for any potential warranty issues like the FHA Inspection Form does.

I would offer a tiered version.

Simple fee for an "Opinion" based Yes or No version to lasting several years.

A higher fee with the addition of photos and a one year clean certificate.

Then, the most expensive one, with the IR photos that Grumpy suggested with a 2-3 year warranty.

Also, you could consider a Leak Proof Warranty offered from a 3rd party, like I posted in the HAAG thread. There was a source to join which provided their warranty for a fee based on your inspection and you are not liable at all.

Ed


----------



## jamesfl (Sep 4, 2007)

Try this link for a copy https://www.citizensfla.com/shared/forms/pla-submission/appsub/RoofConditionsEligibility10-08.pdf


----------



## jamesfl (Sep 4, 2007)

That doesn't seem to work for me, let me know if you can view it, if so what you think.

Thanks,

James


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

It opened just fine, and I copied all but the Header Title and form # under the boxed enclosure lines.

Ed



Roof Condition Certification Form APPLICANT/INSURED NAME:__________________________APPLICATION/POLICY #:_______________ 
ADDRESS INSPECTED:___________________________________________________________________ ​
DATE OF INSPECTION:_________________ 
This form is provided to assist you in complying with certain Citizens eligibility rules. A Florida licensed roofing contractor must complete this form. 
(Note: This form​*does not *verify loss mitigation features. Use Uniform Mitigation Verification Form, OIR-B1-1802.) ​
*Certification Information 
*Roof Covering: ______________​​Approximate remaining useful life of the roof: __________​​Age of roof (in years): _________________​​Date last updated? _______________________________​​What, if any, updates were completed? Full Replacement Partial Replacement​​Are there any visible signs of damage/deterioration (such as curling/lifted/loose/missing shingles or tiles, sagging or uneven roof deck, etc.)? Yes No. If yes, explain________________________________​​Are there any visible signs of leaks? Yes No. If yes, explain______________________________​*Two photos representing the roof’s condition are required to be submitted with this form.​*​​Florida Fraud Statement 
Any person who knowingly and with the intent to injure, defraud, or deceive any insurer, files a statement of claim or an application containing any false, incomplete, or misleading information is guilty of a felony of the third degree. 
_____________________________________ __________________ 
Name of Licensed Roofing Contractor (printed) Telephone Number 
_____________________________________ _______________ __________ 
Signature of Licensed Roofing Contractor License Number Date​​


----------



## jamesfl (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you ED,

So what is the liability to the license holder, if any?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Be honest and back it up with photos to show how things could have changed in the mean-time. (Lot's of Photos)

I once got brought up to the "Threat" of a lawsuit, just because one of my estimators signed off on an FHA form for a new buyer of a home.

It leaked from an Ice Dam, but they felt I should be responsible for a new roof and the interior damage repairs.

A letter from my attorney got me out of it. I presume he informed them that they should contact their home owners insurance provider.

Ed


----------

